# CAC credential-Certified Ambulance Coder



## Jennercoder (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone: I am wondering if anyone out there has any experience with the CAC credential and the credentialing organization-NAAC- National Academy of Ambulance Coding?

Please give me your thoughts/opinions.  I will be billing and coding for an Ambulance company doing non-emergency ambulance transport and am wondering if this is worth the $ to get.


----------



## janinemothershed (Jun 13, 2012)

*Yes absolutely 100% worth the money*

This certification is well worth the money. Great reference tools to have as well especially when it comes to non emergency transports.


----------

